
Rackspace terminates FOSS support without notification, charging fees - polemic
https://mobile.twitter.com/kantrn/status/1225863584569102338
======
jtreminio
Calm down, it's been resolved.

I don't work for Rackspace, they host an FOSS of mine that in its peak used to
transfer TB of data per month. Not an enormous amount, but out of pocket would
have been similar to OP's.

From my understanding Rackspace would create a plan with a far-out expiration.
Say, a plan that's active until a year from now.

Not as smooth as I would have liked, but when I would get that yearly invoice
I would just contact them and they would take care of it fairly quickly.

They have not informed me of FOSS support being terminated, and I have never
had to pay a single penny for them hosting my FOSS.

Big thanks to them, by the way!

~~~
rambojazz
Resolved how? I don't see any mention of that in the thread.

~~~
opless
[https://twitter.com/kantrn/status/1225904381049987073?s=21](https://twitter.com/kantrn/status/1225904381049987073?s=21)

"it's been resolved"

However no details how at all.

------
whatsmyusername
TBF I wouldn't use a product I knew was hosted at Rackspace. Their entire
security posture falls apart once you realize it's easy to circumvent by
calling their support line and talking your way past one minimum wage call
center employee.

~~~
t0mas88
I've dealt with them a lot in the past and this is absolutely not true. The
people you talk to are not minimum wage call center employees, and if you
don't provide the agreed upon phone codes they're not going to do anything for
you.

Try "forgetting" the phone codes and your login, you'll end up with escalation
to a technical account manager and providing things like government ID and a
notarized statement etc, same as AWS does.

~~~
whatsmyusername
The exact situation I'm describing happened. And the security question wasn't
a guessable answer, the answer was completely nonsensical. We had other,
grosser, issues with them revolving around security as well.

Funny how when we asked about the security question they never got around to
confirming or denying whether it was asked and answered.

I don't know when you dealt with them last but once the private equity firms
came in and starting laying off/outsourcing everyone that company plunged
straight into the toilet.

